

Lock8 - the World's First Smart Bike Lock - benedik
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lock8/lock8-the-worlds-first-smart-bike-lock

======
qsxcgu
How do you handle false alarms? Say someone bumps to my bike and moves it, and
then I get a message on my phone saying that someone is trying to steal my
bike while it was just a false alarm?! Now if I am far way from my bike, the
anxiety will kill me and I have to run and check it out to make sure it is
safe. This will either get really annoying or completely desensitize the user
to the theft notifications. Also, the bike thieves can abuse this feature to
desensitize people against the alarm and notification features (like
intentionally bumping into bikes to create false alarms). Have you ever
thought about this at all?

------
macmac
What happens if I wrap it in tinfoil before I cut the cable?

~~~
alexhawdon
A few thoughts on this:

Firstly, maybe the cable is part of the antennae, thus negating this issue?

Secondly, maybe there's a heartbeart, the absence of which triggers an alert?

Finally, in practical terms, this probably won't become a problem until all
bikes have upgraded. To deter a thief you don't need perfect security: you
just need better security than the next potential victim.

~~~
macmac
1) Would be clever but from the design it does not look likely.

2) Definitely possible although it would have to be pretty frequent to be
useful in practice.

3) Unless your bike happens to be the most attractive target around.

------
qsxcgu
The hot-wire protection is a gimmick. I can use an alligator wire and attach
each of the wire to the ends of the cable. This way when the cable is cut, the
circuit remain closed and the alarm does not go off. Combine this aluminum
foil wrapped around the lock to block the GPS and data signal, will make Lock8
totally useless.

------
chente
Another option that seems to offer the same thing:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/126495570/bitlock-
turnin...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/126495570/bitlock-turning-your-
smart-phone-into-your-bike-ke)

------
fphhotchips
The data connection might happen - in the US. My money says they won't be
getting that $1.99 a month in Australia. Otherwise it's just another dumb
lock.

------
Justsignedup
The lock costs more than my bike. At earlybird prices. I'd steal the lock. :P

